# Analysis of burr in aluminum sheets drilling



## محمد رضوان الشريف (7 نوفمبر 2009)

دي رسالة ماجستير عن تكون الBURR في عمليات ثقب المعادن. الرابط هو:
http://smartech.gatech.edu/dspace/bitstream/1853/29650/1/hellstern_cody_a_200908_mast.pdf 
ودي ترجمة لملخص الموضوع

عرض
تصف هذه الرسالة العمل المنجز لفهم تكون الburr في عملية الثقب على الأوجه الوسطلا لطبقات متراصة من ألواح المعدن. الأمر مهم لزيادة السلامة الإنشائية للطبقات وإنهاء الحاجة لعمليات إزالة الburr المكلفة. تم إجراء البحث على ثلاث مناطق مختلفة: الوصول للوضع الأمثل للمعاملات التجريبية، تصميم الماسك، واشتقاق النموذج التحليلي. أجريت التجارب باستخدام ثلاثة أشكال هندسية مختلفة للبنطة لمعرفة أي شكل يقلل تكون الburr بين الطبقات ولتأكيد العلاقة بين حجم الburr وبلي البنطة. تم تصميم نظام إمساك جديد لمسك طبقات الألواح المعدنية معا أثناء الثقب، وتم اختبار فاعليته. أخيرا، تم إنشاء نموذج تحليلي لتحديد حجم الburr بين الطبقات كدالة في معاملات الثقب المختلفة.
النتائج التجريبية
تجارب الثقب بين الطبقات
تم إجراء التجارب باستخدام ثلاثة أشكال هندسية للبنطة، لدراسة تأثير وجود زوايا نقطة مختلفة وتدرج إلى نهاية البنطة. جرى كل اختبار على أكثر من 1500 ثقب لملاحظة آثار بلي البنطة على حجم burr بين الطبقات. تم أخذ قياسات دورة لارتفاع الburr وعرضه، بلي البنطة، وقوى الثقب. النتائج الرئيسة للدراسة كانت كالتالي:
· قل حجم الburr بشدة مع استخدام بنطة متدرجة (Drill 1) بسبب حقيقة كون البنطة الثانية تزيل بعيدا بعض burr المتكون من القطر الأول للثقب.
· بقى حجم burr البنطة الأولى ثابتا تقريبا ولم يزد مع زيادة بلي البنطة.
· لم تتأثر ارتفاعات الburr كثيرا ببلي البنطة.
· حجم burr البنطة الأولى كان أقل تباينا من الشكلين الآخرين الذين درسا.
· البنطة الأولى وصلت لأي حجم بلي أبطأ من البنطتين الأخريين.
بحث طرق المسك
تم تصميم نظام مسك جديد لتقليل ارتفاعات burr أكثر. المسك هام في تقليل حجم الburr بين الطبقات بسبب حقيقة أن الفصل الأقل بين الطبقات يترك مساحة أقل لتكون الburr. تم تحديد هيئة الإمساك المثالية واستخدامها لاختيار فكرة من عدة أفكار للمسك. شملت هذه الفكرة ماسك دائري يضغط على طبقات الشغلة من جانب واحد حول مساحة الثقب الذي يتم عمله. للبساطة في الاستخدام، يمكن ربط هذا الماسك بالبنطة والسماح له بالحركة مع البنطة عن طريق زنبرك أو مادة أخرى قابلة للانضغاط. ثم تم عمل نموذج للفكرة بطريقتين مختلفتين، تم اختبار كلتاهما واتضح أنهما تقللان ارتفاع burr مقارنة باستخدام الماسكات اليدوية.
النموذج التحليلي لتكون الburr بين الطبقات
كان مرغوبا أن نقوم بعمل نموذج تحليلي بحيث يمكن إدخال مختلف معاملات وأشكال الثقب الهندسية واستخدامها لإيجاد أحجام الburr الناتجة. يمكن استخدام هذا النموذج لإيجاد الظروف المثلى لتقليل الburr بين الطبقات ولفهم أفضل لتكون الburr بين الطبقات وتكونه في ألواح المعادن المتراصة عموما. أولا، تم اختيار نموذج تم اشتقاقه لتكون الburr العادي بناء على التصوير السريع لتكون الburr في الألومنيوم 2024-T3 المستخدم في هذه الدراسة. ثم تم تطوير النموذج ليأخذ في الاعتبار وجود طبقة ثانية بناء على افتراضات موجودة باستخدام التصوير لسريع أيضا. مقارنة النموذج النهائي مع النتائج التجريبية أوضحت ارتباطات صحيحة، ولكن النتائج لم تكن دقيقة تماما، مما يشير إلى الحاجة إلى المزيد من العمل في هذا الإطار.
الأعمال المستقبلية
يمكن أداء المزيد من العمل بالنسبة لكل الاستراتيجيات الثلاث لتقليل الBURR بين الطبقات: تمثيل هندسة نقطة الثقب ونظم الإمساك والحصول على فهم أفضل للآلية الكامنة في عملية تكون الBURR بين الطبقات.
في هذه الدراسة وجد أن البنطة المتدرجة تقلل الburr بين الطبقات وكذلك زاوية الدخول المنخفضة. عموما، لم يتضح بالضبط أي زاوية هي الأفضل ولم تتضح كذلك معاملات مثل الزاوية الحلزونية للبنطة، زاوية الشفة، زاوية الخروج، أو أي من معاملات هندسة البنطة التي درست. إيجاد هندسة نقطة الثقب المثلى هو شيء يعتمد أيضا على مادة الشغلة المستخدمة. لذا، فإن أفضل هندسة للألومنيوم 2024-T3 المستخدم في هذه الدراسة قد يختلف عن نظيره لمادة أخرى، تتطلب المزيد التجارب لكل مادة.
نظم المسك هي ناحية أخرى هامة جدا في تكون الburr بين الطبقات. كلما زاد إحكام واقتراب طبقات الشغلة من بعضها عند الثقب المطلوب عمله، كلما كان المجال أقل لتكون الburr. فنيا، إذا أمكن إمساك الطبقات معا عند موقع الثقب تماما، يمكن أن تعمل كطبقة واحدة، ولا بحدث burrبين الطبقات.
كما ذكرنا للتو، للوصول إلى الوضع الأمثل لهندسات نقطة الثقب تجريبيا، يجب إجراء عدد كبير من الدراسات بسبب القدر الكبيرة من معاملات الأشكال الهدنسية المختلفة وحقيقة أن مادة كل شغلة تختلف في خصائصها التي تؤثر على تلك المعاملات. بالتبعية، من الهام تطوير نموذج تحليلي قادر على التنبؤ بدقة بحجم الburr بين الطبقات دون الاحجة لإجراء قدر كبير من التجارب. لتحقيق هذا، يجب معرفة المزيد عن عملية تكون burr بين الطبقات، وأثر قوى المسك ووجود طبقة ثانية على عملية تكون الburr.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمد رضوان الشريف 
جزاك الله خيراً ..


----------

